
Microsoft acquires Metaswitch in telecom push - codegeek
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/14/microsoft-acquires-metaswitch-in-telecom-push.html
======
donclark
My first thought is, didnt they get out of the cellphone biz?

Next, isnt SpaceX going to have the ability to provide similar service? Is
there room to compete?

I then read its related to cloud services and competing with AWS.

